# Thermopolis, WY



## COstu (Apr 27, 2011)

Heading up to the hot springs in Thermopolis for a long weekend later this month. The friends we're going with are golfing, which I don't, so was thinking of taking the bike. Has anyone done any riding up there? Any MTB trails or road route recommendations?


----------



## PaulMark (Apr 18, 2012)

*Also Thermopolis bound*

I will be in Thermopolis during the last week of April. I am thinking any riding there would be good. It doesn't look like you are getting any feedback. What have you found. What was your experience if you've already gone?


----------



## moneyman (Jan 30, 2004)

PaulMark said:


> I will be in Thermopolis during the last week of April. I am thinking any riding there would be good. It doesn't look like you are getting any feedback. What have you found. What was your experience if you've already gone?


Are you guys from Wyoming? If not, there is one thing you should understand: There are simply not all that many paved roads in some areas. The highway out of Thermop both ways, towards the Wind River Canyon and into the canyon always looked like fun to me, but the traffic is pretty thick at times and there is not much of a shoulder. North to Worland is pretty, in a Wyoming way, but it's busy as well. You might try a ride around Hot Springs state park, but watch out for the Buffalo. Not much mileage there, but some pretty good hills. There are some county roads that follow the river, but again, I am not sure if they are paved or not. 

One suggestion: Drive to Worland then head east to Tensleep. Park in Tensleep and ride up the canyon towards the Powder River Pass. I don't think that it will be too busy with motorhomes yet, and its been a really mild winter so there is not much snow on top.

On the other hand, don't let me discourage you. If I was in Thermop, I would check out those county roads, myself. My second choice would be to ride towards Worland following the river. 

And I would never leave the area without a stop for lunch or dinner at Butch's Place in Kirby, just a few miles north of Thermop. Great hamburgers, kitschy atmosphere, and completely unhealthy food. But I love the place and have eaten there for years each time I go through. You find Kirby by watching for the Wyoming Whiskey silo on the east side of the highway.

Weather in the basin (you will be in the Bighorn Basin) can be really, really nice at that time of the year. 70s and 80s would not be uncommon. Also, the wind is generally under control. 

Another thought is highway 120 to Cody. Good time of the year to do that as well, since the tourists haven't arived in force just yet.

Sorry I didn't respond earlier, but I was hoping someone a little closer would answer. I live in Cheyenne, which is 300+ miles from Thermop. I do get through there several times a year, though. Have a great time!


----------



## COstu (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions. Not from WY, I live down in Loveland but heading up for the weekend. Not sure if I'll get any riding in now since I am getting beat down by a nasty head cold. Guess I'll just have to soak in the hot springs, life could be worse!


----------



## moneyman (Jan 30, 2004)

COstu said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. Not from WY, I live down in Loveland but heading up for the weekend. Not sure if I'll get any riding in now since I am getting beat down by a nasty head cold. Guess I'll just have to soak in the hot springs, life could be worse!


Sorry about your cold. The Star Plunge will help! Still, get to Butch's. Its worth the trip.


----------

